# Just bought F95 -- need shorter stem?



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello all,

I just purchased a gorgeous 2010 F95 Team Garmin bike from a not so LBS about 1 hour away from my place and after riding the bike for two weeks, I realize that I need a shorter stem. I have the 54cm frame with a stock 100mm Felt stem and would love to get a 90mm Felt stem for the bike.

My question is, would anyone here know how I could get an original Felt 90mm stem? I'd rather not go back to the LBS that I purchased my bike from due to the distance involved and some disappointment that they never bothered to fit/adjust the bike for me (I actually had to buy a book and re-adjust the front and back derailleurs because they kept slipping on me).

Would anyone know if its possible to order directly from the factory or if any LBS can order the part from Felt, even if they are not an authorized dealer?

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you go here:
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts.aspx
They have an online store that you can order from. Stems are listed (I saw a 90mm listed), so check it out and go from there!


----------



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome -- thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just have to say it, you know you don't need a Felt stem - any stem that fits a 1 1/8 steer tube and an "OS" handlebar will do....

Also, check ebay. Stems usually go cheap and shipping is cheap too.


----------



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

lol... good point, Camilo! 

I finally got over my "Felt Fetish" and got an FSB stem on ebay for a good price. Little did I realize that I needed an additional headset spacer for the new stem -- so starts my slippery slide into bicycle upgrade hell.


----------



## Rob Wallace714 (May 3, 2010)

If I may ask...How do you like the bike? The F95 Team is one of the 2 that I am comparing. The other is a bit pricier. Do you have any issues with the component set up on the bike? Do you wish you would of spent more for another bike, or are you satisfied with the ride? 

Also...How much, how long, and what type of riding do you do????

Thanks a lot


----------



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Rob,

I ride my F95 about 25 miles over crappy L.A. pavement on weekends and ride a trainer indoors during the week. I don't race at all, although this is something I may want to start at some point, conditioning permitting. I'm slowly getting myself into shape and am able to crank pretty hard before bonking. I ride out of my saddle for about 30% of the time and try to push myself to dry heaving on longer stretches. I was in pretty bad shape a month ago (quit smoking) and the difference in just 30 days amazes me.

I'm about 5'9", 145 lbs and 45 yrs old so I don't think that I'm capable of putting out any power or torque that could seriously stress the frame or components on the bike. 

The frame is very stiff and it definitely passes on bad pavement vibes, although I don't know if this is really the frame or the incredibly bad condition of the streets here. The steering is light and very responsive and the bike accelerates up hills incredibly well. I used to be afraid of even modest hills and the pain they would inflict on me, but the bike and the gearing really makes it enjoyable to see how fast I can make it up now.

So its pretty clear that I love this bike. The seat is comfortable, the frame and steering is rock solid and yet responsive and I really like the aggressive frame geometry and straight top tube.

Since I don't race, the derailleur set and shifter design work fine for me. I do tend to hunt for proper gear selection at times, but I think that's mostly my own confusion since I'm coming from downtube mounted shifters from way back when.

Also, I have yet to take the bike out on anything longer than 25 mile rides so the vibrations and stiffness of the frame might really start bothering you on 50 mile/100 mile rides. Just guessing here, though. it may be fine, as well.

So I'm perfectly happy with the components. I like the seat, the handlebar fits well, the brakes/shifters are comfortable enough and the crank set doesn't seem too heavy for the price range, although this would be one of the first things that I would change if I decided to get more serious about riding.


----------



## Rob Wallace714 (May 3, 2010)

tk89,
Thanks a lot....we seem to have a lot in common. I ride in Orange County and the roads are rough here as well. Im also in my 40's and out of shape, although I wish is was closer to 145 than the 190 I am right now. My old/current bike is a 12speed univega with the shifters on the downtube also. It also weighs a small ton!!! 

I really like the F95 and its nice to get some honest feedback. The LBS in Anaheim is offering my a screaming deal on the bike $750 o.t.d. , but it is a really small shop and I am concerned with what, if any, fitting process they will do for me with the bike. The other bike I was looking at is literally double the cost and I was not sold on the idea of spending that kind of money.

Thanks again for the info...you have been a great help in my decision...happy riding!


----------

